# What are your plans for the future?



## aaronnorth (9 Aug 2008)

What would you like to do eventually?

I would like to set up one large tank (probobaly 120 - 150cm) and have all the aesthetically pleasing equipment like a luminaire and lily pipes etc. full with plants and produce a long term scape, not necassarily with slow growing plants either.

Just wondering what everyone else would like to do?

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2008)

good post aaron.

im going to set up my arcadia tommorrow   

my big tank, i''ll rip down and rescape something alomg the lines of my optiwhite. i want this to enter into next years competitions. im getting all my hardscape stuff together. i want to be as grand as anything.(well at least try to be :? ) tiered rock formations, its quite a high tank so i gota get rid of some of the height.

i think when my stems have bushed out on my opti white i might start again with that too.

mark


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Aug 2008)

New koi pond in a new place.  Got to find the new place first...


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Aug 2008)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> New koi pond in a new place.  Got to find the new place first...



 not as if you can move some furniture around if you need a new tank


----------



## Luketendo (9 Aug 2008)

Get my own coral reef.


----------



## Ed Seeley (9 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Ed Seeley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, not really!!!!


----------



## John Starkey (9 Aug 2008)

Hi All,my future plan for my 150x 40 x 60 is to turn it into a planted discus tank,regards john, ps,if i won the lottery i would move to a big house and i would have the biggest chuffin tank you have seen in a house,it would be at least twelve feet long,three foot wide,and two foot high,then i would have a glass divider in the middle and it would be planted one side and marines the other side ,AWESOME or what


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2008)

like this?

http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?optio ... 1&Itemid=2


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> like this?
> http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?optio ... 1&Itemid=2


Love that tank, what a dream!!!


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Aug 2008)

tis pretty special


----------



## John Starkey (9 Aug 2008)

Wow thats one nice setup,i wonder how long it takes to do a water change   ,regards john


----------



## JamesM (9 Aug 2008)

In the New Year I'm going to replace my 48x12x18" low-tech living room tank with a 36x24x24" high tech opti-white tank. This will also replace my current 24x12x15" high tech tank which I'll use for practice scapes, growing plants on, etc. I'd also like to combine my shrimp and betta tanks to save space. Garden pond is also on the menu, but that is some way off... I've got to fit a 200sx engine in a mkII Polo before that


----------



## Joecoral (9 Aug 2008)

I'd have a setup similar to Amanos lounge, with a huge 10x4x4 (or some similar dimension) planted at one end of the room, and the same size but Reef at the oopsite end of the room, and a big comfy leather sofa so i could sit and watch


----------



## planter (10 Aug 2008)

First I have to come to terms with stripping down one of my scapes to make way for my new 60 x 30 x 30 opti white.
Not sure which way to go with this tank but am hoping to get a least a couple of good scapes in this tank so I have a number of options for next years ADA.


----------



## Tom (10 Aug 2008)

Eventually, when I've built the stands, I want to set up my 60x40x40cm tank as a Nature Aquarium, and then get an identical one and move my reef over to that. Then, I've just bought a 4 foot Clearseal, so want to set that up as a river tank/paludarium for my puffer, Esau. 

Tom


----------



## TDI-line (10 Aug 2008)

My plan is for my co2 reactor from Aquamass to finally arrive from Germany, then i can finally finish off my tank.


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Aug 2008)

Thats tanks amazing   

Trouble is with a large tank i would never know where to start


----------



## Superman (10 Aug 2008)

My plans are to try and master plants first, see how that goes in the next 6-12 months. Try a few different types.

Once I've got the hang of that, I'd like to go smaller rather than bigger as I found that for me maintaining a 180ltr tank does take some time and as I'm working late most evenings now, I don't really get the benefit of the effort for that long!

So maybe a 60cm optiwhite tank, with all the kit. Do it properly from the outset.

Other than that, find a girlfriend...


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Aug 2008)

Superman said:
			
		

> Other than that, find a girlfriend...



you think a tank is hard work? high maintenence? .....

your in for a shock!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> you think a tank is hard work? high maintenence? .....
> your in for a shock!


Tell me about it!!!


----------



## Superman (10 Aug 2008)

I forgot to add, I'd love to keep discus. Although they need a big tank, think that would be worth it.


----------



## planter (10 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> Superman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol ..... I'll second that


----------



## jay (11 Aug 2008)

Aiming to set up a 4x2x2 ft Discus tank, full on nature aquarium, medium lighting good soil, long term, low maintenance.
Heckel and Alenquer discus. Some shoaling species, maybe. Might just keep it discus.

Filled with moss and ech. tenellus floor, microsorum 'narrow' and bolbitis on tall wood structures, crypt balansae and ech. horemanii.

Just thinking about the water changing in a larger tank, I dread the thought of WC on my 30 gal every week


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Aug 2008)

For the future, I'd like to actually own my own house and who knows, find a GF too 

On the tank side of things, I'd love to setup a mid-sized nature aquarium.  The scapes I really enjoy looking at are the fantastic wood/moss tanks.  I especially like the ones in the ADA 2008 catalogue.  They just have more depth in my opinion 

So I'd love to setup something like that.  Something relatively tall and deep to get some good depth going.


----------



## Themuleous (11 Aug 2008)

Focusing on my new 4ft is keeping my thoughts of more tanks busy for the time being.  I dont think I'd ever go really big, say 10 or 12ft due to the water requirement, unless I lived in a very soft water area, I guess.  I have switched to rain water now though so that deals with the RO waste water issue at least!

I'll probably get lynched, but marines is my next thing.  Not that I'll leave the green side for the hobby, but its nice to have variety.

If I did anything is would probably be several 60cm scape's.  Nice size to work with, but not to much hassle to redo every 6 12 months as my mood takes me.

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (11 Aug 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> If I did anything is would probably be several 60cm scape's.  Nice size to work with, but not to much hassle to redo every 6 12 months as my mood takes me.



That's a very good point   I might be swapping out my 60x30x30 for a Juwel Rekord 70 (61x31x46cm) which I think would give good proportions for most scape ideas   The additional depth is a bonus.


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Aug 2008)

jay said:
			
		

> Aiming to set up a 4x2x2 ft Discus tank, full on nature aquarium, medium lighting good soil, long term, low maintenance.
> Heckel and Alenquer discus. Some shoaling species, maybe. Might just keep it discus.
> 
> Filled with moss and ech. tenellus floor, microsorum 'narrow' and bolbitis on tall wood structures, crypt balansae and ech. horemanii.
> ...



You could get a pump to empty it like this viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1729 although it doesnt have to be that complicated, just get a pump and empty it down the sink or ooutside. Then get a hosepipe and fill it up. You could do an all in one system like that or get a python.


----------



## Joecoral (11 Aug 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> unless I lived in a very soft water area, I guess.



Move to South Wales!


----------



## JamesM (11 Aug 2008)

I always thought my water was quite hard


----------



## jay (14 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> jay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Untreated tap water straight into a discus tank??!!
I perish the thought mate.


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Aug 2008)

I was on about your 30g unless that has discus in too


----------



## jay (14 Aug 2008)

OOPS!! My bad.

Even so, I dont like the idea one bit to be honest. Remember a few weeks back I did a water change and forgot to 
add de-chlorinator and I lost a couple rummynose


----------



## GreenNeedle (15 Aug 2008)

My Plans for the future are of course world domination 

On a more serious note I intend to live within my means as peacefully and happily as possible before retiring at 50 and moving to my wife's native home Portugal where what is a meagre pension in the UK will be quite reasonable due to the lower cost of living over there.  I will of course then be even happier due to there not being so much rain and not so many moaning brits. lol (this of course means I shall be staying well away from the Brit-packed Algarve)

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (18 Aug 2008)

> lower cost of living over there. I will of course then be even happier due to there not being so much rain and not so many moaning brits. lol (this of course means I shall be staying well away from the Brit-packed Algarve



lol, Tavira where i went had very few brits. Cheap you can say that again, 55p for a bottle of the best brand wine    and about Â£1.20 for 6 bottles of lager - amazing


----------



## GreenNeedle (20 Aug 2008)

but they say that 40% of the Villas in the Algarve are owned by Brits.  Mostly property investors that rent them out to holiday companies etc.

2 years ago was the last time I flew from Faro and we went via Albufeira in the car (to brother in laws fav 24 hr restaurant.)  Was mid-September and several times (between 3 and 4am) we had to break, swerve etc for the drunkard brits staggering from bars across roads etc.

How did I know they were Brits?

Eeeen-gerrrr-lerrrrnd,Eeeen-gerrrr-lerrrrnd, Eeeen-gerrrr-lerrrrnd.

Can't remember how the rest of the song went....oh yes I do

Eeeen-gerrrr-lerrrrnd,Eeeen-gerrrr-lerrrrnd, Eeeen-gerrrr-lerrrrnd.

And the footie wasn't even on. lol

AC


----------



## aaronnorth (21 Aug 2008)

we went near albufeira to the zoomarine and to quarteira to the aquashow. we didnt go into faro except when we was flying. We also went to cabanas, it was quiet therre and it had a beach with nobody on


----------

